# **Labor Day Weekend** August 31-September 7, 2018-Marriott Cypress Harbor- Orlando, FL



## Yolie912 (Jul 25, 2017)

Marriott Cypress Harbor
Orlando, FL
Labor Day Weekend
8/31-9/7/2017

**Guest Certificate required**

2 bedrooms


----------



## Beachspace (Jul 26, 2017)

What's a guest certificate?

Price?


----------



## Yolie912 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> What's a guest certificate?
> 
> Price?


Guest Certificate is something I need to give you in order to check in for Marriott.


----------



## Yolie912 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bump


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 31, 2017)

Yolie912 said:


> Bump


You forgot to list price.


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 1, 2017)

DonnaD said:


> You forgot to list price.


$700


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 3, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 7, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 14, 2017)

Still available


----------



## cookie55 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yolie912 said:


> Guest Certificate is something I need to give you in order to check in for Marriott.


Just to let you know, you are able to get a week getaway there for $350 to $400 from end of August Thru September.


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 14, 2017)

cookie55 said:


> Just to let you know, you are able to get a week getaway there for $350 to $400 from end of August Thru September.


$350 would be incredible for a week with a 2 bedroom. If we had found some to take our Sanibel trip that we're on right now, we'd have bought this by now since it covers Labor Day and most other deals didn't.


----------



## cabinfever1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yolie912 said:


> Marriott Cypress Harbor
> Orlando, FL
> Labor Day Weekend
> 8/31-9/7/2017
> ...


Still available?


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 19, 2017)

cabinfever1 said:


> Still available?


Yes.


----------



## cabinfever1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yolie912 said:


> Yes.


Would they allow 7 in this 2 bedroom?  There would be 4 adults,  3 small children.


----------



## Yolie912 (Aug 20, 2017)

cabinfever1 said:


> Would they allow 7 in this 2 bedroom?  There would be 4 adults,  3 small children.


Yes, the room fits 8 guests.
Thanks


----------

